# An Interesting View of Aussie Traders!



## ob1kenobi (22 May 2005)

I was doing a Google search and typed in Aussie Stock Forums to see how many other sites link to this. The answer, a lot! The most amusing description of Aussie Stock Traders is listed below courtesy of www.financialchat.com/forums/index.asp

I was amused!!!

#DaytradersDownunder Largest Aussie stock trading forum. Hundreds of crazy Aussies, drinking Fosters and chasing kangaroos....occasionally they trade!


----------



## GreatPig (22 May 2005)

Except that most Aussies don't drink Fosters...

GP


----------



## Mofra (22 May 2005)

GreatPig, but we do chase kangaroos????


----------



## DTM (22 May 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Except that most Aussies don't drink Fosters...
> 
> GP




They've just got good marketing overseas.  Fosters was the most prolific of the Australian beers when I lived in Tokyo. 

Funny thing was it became my favourite because it tasted like a crownie.   

So their best beer goes overseas and we get the dregs.


----------



## tech/a (23 May 2005)

Clearly we have our priorities right.


----------



## wayneL (23 May 2005)

tech/a said:
			
		

> Clearly we have our priorities right.




It like this bloke says:

"Do not burn yourselves out. Be as I am - a reluctant enthusiast, a part-time crusader, a half-hearted fanatic. Save the other half of yourselves and your lives for pleasure and adventure. It is not enough to fight for natural land and the west; it is even more important to enjoy it. While you can. While it's still there... Enjoy yourselves, keep your brain in your head and your head firmly attached to the body, the body active and alive, and I promise you this much: I promise you this one sweet victory over our enemies, over those desk-bound men with their hearts in a safe deposit box, and their eyes hypnotized by desk calculators. I promise you this: you will outlive the bastards." --Ed Abbey.


----------



## Aden_1 (25 May 2005)

GreatPig said:
			
		

> Except that most Aussies don't drink Fosters...




IF you look at the host of companies they own. im sure you at some stage drink 1 of their many products. perhaps not their beer. although they own CUB and a bunch of others. you probably have a wine in your cupboard from one of thier subsidury companies!


----------



## GreatPig (25 May 2005)

Especially if they manage to pick up Southcorp.

Although I was specifically referring to the beer.

GP


----------



## Investor (25 May 2005)

ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> ...drinking Fosters and chasing kangaroos....occasionally they trade!




Yes ... When I eventually caught that kangaroo that I was chasing, I did not know what to do with it ..... and so, I asked it for a stock tip .... I then did the occasional trade.

The tip was so good that I switched from Fosters to Crown Lager and continued chasing that kangaroo for the next stock tip .... for my next occasional trade.


----------



## DTM (25 May 2005)

ob1kenobi said:
			
		

> Hundreds of crazy Aussies, drinking Fosters and chasing kangaroos....occasionally they trade




We also take our laptops to the beach so that if we see a good wave, we can catch it.  

 :bowser: 

That is when there's not many kangaroos around.   :bier:


----------

